# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  Petshop of Horrors (Review)

## TheDanishGuy

Hello, my children! And welcome to part TWO of the trilogy of the beauty of HORROR anime!

Petshop of Horrors is a little ditty, 4 episodes long, in fact. It centers around a certain Count D, a pale young man who runs a shop in Chinatown, USA.

He sells people pets, while asking them to uphold their end of a contract, which of course ends badly, even if they keep the contract. (Noticing a trend, my children? Hmm ….)

The cast is minimalistic at best: Count D, his client of the day, and a detective who's hot on his case, but can't quite put the pieces together.


*Final score*: 8/10



*Final thoughts*: There is not much to say of this anime, sadly. It's just a quaint little bite-sized horror in a swirling, shark infested sea of the macabre.

The characterization is rather interesting. The Count is really the only one fleshed out properly, although how, I won't divulge here.

Where it really shines is the genuine horror of it all. I am serious; If you have any phobias, avoid this anime at all costs.

If you can stand risking yourself some wonderfully bad dreams, give it a watch.

----------


## prettyingmunching

Hi, my kids love horror stories. This would probably a click for them. However, I heard too that this not worth considering. How true is it? Anime are interesting though mostly observed that they are based on manga.

----------


## Remus3

its give or take- not really suitable for children as it contains some explicit content.

----------


## TheDanishGuy

Sorry for the immensely late reply, but this is NOT for children! 

It features nudity, body horror, and blood in copious amounts. Also, it's not really entertaining as a drama, either. It peters out without any proper conclusion.

~ TDG

----------


## GalinaBlanca

Great news

----------

